
It’s about time: Immediate rewards boost motivation - vezycash
http://news.cornell.edu/stories/2018/06/its-about-time-immediate-rewards-boost-motivation
======
vezycash
[http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/ayelet.fishbach/research/Imm...](http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/ayelet.fishbach/research/Immediate%20Rewards%20Increase%20Intrinsic%20Motivation.pdf)

